# Distance education assessment



## Pardeepg (Apr 25, 2016)

Hello All,

I have a very serious question that nobody is giving exact accurate answer. I hope you guys may help.

Firstly, today my IQAS assessment got cancel by Canada because my Bsc.IT was done as distance learning but my consultant suggested me to apply in Canada instead of Australia just because of this distance learning and their suggestion proved 100% wrong. Now I need to know if Australia has any issue with Distance education degree by SMU, Sikkim Manipal University and from where and how I should go forward with assessment process.

Hoping your valuable reply.

Thanks
Pardeep


----------



## amiet1982 (Feb 28, 2019)

Hi,
I have similar experience my degree from SMU was rejected by IQAS.
I have checked with few consultants they have said they I have to go through skill assessment to get my occupation and education assessed .
But till now no one has said that SMU is not accepted.


----------



## mariner2017 (Apr 3, 2017)

Pardeepg said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your relevant assessing authority in Australia will assess your Bsc. degreealong with your skill assessment. If they don’t do that, you may explore the possibility to have a point test advice from Vetassess for your distance learning Bsc.. https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration/points-test-advice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mazaz1988 (Aug 26, 2018)

In the same boat here, been wandering for quite sometime now but couldnt get an exact answer. Let me know if you find something.


----------



## amiet1982 (Feb 28, 2019)

Hi,

Is it necessary for skill assessment through vetassess. That qualification and occupation should be related to each other


----------



## KSMC (Mar 5, 2019)

I did my graduation (3 years) and master degree (2 years) through the universities which are based on distance-based education (Allama Iqbal Open University and Virtual University of Pakistan). Australian Computer Society assessed them equivalent to AQF Advance Diploma and AQF Bachelor respectively.


----------



## Pardeepg (Apr 25, 2016)

KSMC said:


> I did my graduation (3 years) and master degree (2 years) through the universities which are based on distance-based education (Allama Iqbal Open University and Virtual University of Pakistan). Australian Computer Society assessed them equivalent to AQF Advance Diploma and AQF Bachelor respectively.


But you have masters as well.


----------



## Pardeepg (Apr 25, 2016)

Thanks for your reply, Its BSc IT so will it be assessed by Vetassess ?


----------



## KSMC (Mar 5, 2019)

Assessing authority relevant to your ANZCO occupation should assess your qualifications. In my case, it is ACS for 261313 Software Engineer.

You can find some information using the below-mentioned link.

"https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/work/skills-assessment-and-assessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/combined-stsol-mltssl"






Pardeepg said:


> Thanks for your reply, Its BSc IT so will it be assessed by Vetassess ?


----------



## amiet1982 (Feb 28, 2019)

Hi Pradeep,

As it’s computers related degree, I think it will be assessed by ACS .
Please google it before applying


----------



## AbbasR. (Oct 25, 2020)

Good day,

I have recently done my bsc Hons degree in management accounting after my schooling (IGCSE O LEVELS). It's a top up online degree from UK as I got the admission in the final year. Pls advise which evaluation body will evaluate this degree as Wes has rejected my application. Thanks.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

AbbasR. said:


> Good day,
> 
> I have recently done my bsc Hons degree in management accounting after my schooling (IGCSE O LEVELS). It's a top up online degree from UK as I got the admission in the final year. Pls advise which evaluation body will evaluate this degree as Wes has rejected my application. Thanks.


You can try to get is assessed from Institute of Public Accountants(IPA). You can check their requirements on the website.


----------



## YuviBaks (Dec 3, 2020)

Pardeepg said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a very serious question that nobody is giving exact accurate answer. I hope you guys may help.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I have done my B.Sc(IT) from Sikkim Manipal University and have successfully got the educational and professional experience assessed by ACS. This was done last year Jan'19.


----------

